# Reel Advice



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just looking for some input from people that know...

Does this sound like a good deal? I'm getting a great deal on a nice 3wt rod and would like to rig it with a floating setup.

To me, it seems like a bargain, but I'm not too savy on fly reels.

Any help is appreciated, thanks.

Page 2, 6th row down, on the left (black).

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/cpoint201/category.htm?categoryId=19048&catalogStyleId=528
*
Product description:*


> Orvis Rocky Mtn. Turb. II Large Arbor Reel with Weight Forward Floating Line and Backing for 3-5 wts
> 
> SAVE 30% When You Buy a Rocky Mountain Turbine II Large Arbor Reel with Weight Forward Floating Line and Backing for 3 to 5 Weights!
> 
> ...


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Loah,

I think that's an OK reel at a price that isn't too big of a bargain. If I was in the market for one in this price range, I would check out www.mrfc.com. Go to product search, and filter by clearance fly reels.

There are some Lamson Velocity reels about $100 off MSRP, Lamson Radius reels for $100, and a couple Ross models.

I have also seen Redington CD reels lately for as cheap as $79. Those are great reels, I own several. www.sierratradingpost.com is one site I have seen the CD 5/6 offered for that price.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Thresh knows reels, follow his advice.

All my reels are cheap, so you probably don't want to listen to me. But make sure it has a good drag system. I tend to get more fish on the reel with the 3wt since they are sort of wimpy. 

My reel has a really touchy drag control. If I bump it accidentally (which is often) it is either way to lose causing my line to backlash when I hook into a "monster" :roll: or when I pull more line out to cast. If it's too tight, snap, there goes the fish...


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Is that a real deal on that reel? :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The problem with that Orvis is that it is a heavy reel. Generally you never want to go above 5 ounces for a 3 weight reel, especiallly if your rod is under 8 1/2 feet. The turbine lists at 5.8 ounces, which is still heavy even for a 5 weight. This will not balance your rod too well. All three Lamson reels are better choices (konic, radius, and Velocity). The konic is a smooth reel, but it is cast (as opposed to machined). That makes the reel heavy and not as strong if you were to drop it. The radius and the Velocity are both machined from bar stock aluminum. This makes them lighter and stronger. One thing about the lamson's; up until a couple of years ago, the bearing/clutch assemblies were not make of stainless steel. Even though they are a "sealed drag", condensation still manages to find a way into the bearing cylinder and on the ones that arent stainless and BAM! Seized up and rusted bearings. You can identify this by opening the bearing cap. If the bearing assembly is anodized red, its stainless. If its silver, it is likely not. 

So to answer your question, I would avoid the turbine (plus it has orvis line on it and the orvis lines handle like partially cooked spaghetti anyway) Look for a reel that is 3.5 to 4.5 ounces, machined from aluminum, and has a decent arbor size. Fast retrieves are not that important with a 3 weight, but the small reels with a standard arbor have a tendancy to cause horrible line memory. Hope this helps.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a small Hardy that I have on my 3 wt LL. Sweet nostalgic reel. That being said I have a 3 and 4 wt with Diawa Lockimor reels on them. I think they went for $29.00
They balance the rods out perfectly. Probably wouldn't switch them over to another reel unless I had another Hardy or a lighter Lamson that what's on my 5 wt.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Large arbor reels are the new, in thing.
If you get a quality, machined Aluminum reel, you will pay a lot but have a nice light reel.
Large arbor reels that are cast rather than machined, are heavy but still work fine. They also cost a lot less money.

If you are looking for a good but cheep reel, try the Okuma line.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I've had several different reels on my 2 and 3 wts. By far my favorite is the Ross Colorado. If you can find one. They usually run about a hundred buck and they are very light.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The colorados are a nice reel perfect for lightweight rods. They have been discontinued for several years so you should be able to find them for a good deal. The one weakspot on the colorado is the clicker tension spring (similar to a single leaf spring on a truck that provides tension against the steel pawl). I have seen a lot of broken clickers on colorados over the years. Ross usually has a bunch of them around so if you decide to go that route I would try and get a spare. The Colorados usually come with two springs; a light and a heavy because it is a click-pawl drag, not a disc. I would take a smooth, well made click pawl (think Hardy or the Colorado) over a cheap and jerky disc or caliper drag any day. The problem with the caliper (Okuma Sierra) is it applies pressure to the drag plate with a caliper similar to the disc drag on a car(sorry for all the autmotive references). It requires a fair amount of start up inertia and is not as smooth. A modern disc drag applies pressure over the entire surface area of the discs, where the caliper applies pressure to a small portion of the disc drag. 

Another thing to consider is what material the drag is. Some manufacturers (Abel, Bauer, Tibor) use a cork surface drag. They are ultra smooth and have landed some of the largest sailfish and Tarpon in the world. The negative side of cork is that it is a semi porous material. If you fish in cold temps around or below freezing, the water in the cork can freeze. This will cause your reel to free spool and will not provide ANY pressure until the ice on the cork pad thaws. This is why you rarely see cork drags on spey rods in the pacific northwest. They are plenty beefy enough, balance 13-15 foot spey rods well, but in the cold it can cause major problems. If you plan on fishing in the cold, get something with a synthetic drag (prefferably teflon/delrin) or even a click/pawl with steel pawls, not plastic. Sorry to ramble on and on. I have sold countless reels over the years and seen hundreds of problems, mostly related to these factors.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks for the useful responses, guys.

Looks like I might take a Ross from a guy I work with. I'm not sure what model it is yet, but it's only been used 2 or 3 times, it's a 3wt reel, and it's already loaded with backing and floating line, just what I was looking for. The guys paid $180 for it and hardly used it...selling for $100. 

The rod I'm pairing it with is an odd one though. It's a 2pc, 3wt at 9 feet! I know that's kind of strange (especially since it has a small fighting butt on it), but the blanks are modeled after SAGE blanks, super lightweight, and at a price I can't turn down.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Sounds like a Rhythm. If it is, you'll love it. Good find. 9ft 3wt is a fun rod for fishing dries on places like the provo. A great rod for hatch fishing baetis and midges. If it were me, I would take the hacksaw to the fighting butt, but that is me :wink:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't know if I can add anything to this discussion, but that never stops me from yapping my gums.

I bought a Rocky Mtn reel from Angler's Inn in Orem in 1998. I am still using it. It was $65 back then. It's a good reel. I have never used it on rods lower than 5-wt. It _is_ heavy, like the guys say.

I have a primitive attitude towards reels. Of course, their primary purpose is to hold and manage your line. After that, my requirement list drops way off. I will admit that I haven't been taken into the backing too many times in my life, but the Rocky Mtn has served me well in this regard. I adjust my drag regularly (I imagine that others don't have to do this too often - I notice mine goes very "soft" after a few hours or trips (to the point that there is no drag other than the resistance the rod itself and guides provide). The last two seasons have led me to pursue warmwater species, and if you don't already know, you definitely want some drag when a large bass, walleye, or even a carp takes your fly.

Have fun, LOAH! It's always fun to search out new gear, buy it, and take it out on a fishing trip.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds like you got it figured out with the Ross, that's a good brand. I also like the Redington CD reels, that is what I use on my 3 wt. You will love that rod for smaller creeks, and it is my first choice for lakes like Gooseberry where the casting distances are a little shorter. 12" trout feel like 4-pounders on a rod that light :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

LOAH,

I think a 3wt 9' rod is great. Mine is the same length and I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I found out that the reel is a Cimarron. I'm going to get it.

I've got a new dilemma though: The rod I was going to buy was sold to a cousin of the seller, by his wife, without his knowledge. (Grrr!) He told me the bad news just now. He feels bad, I feel worse.

I seriously doubt I'll be able to find anything anywhere near comparable to that rod for the $60 (no kidding, privately brought in from a rod builder in China) I was going to spend.

Looks like I'll be all over KSL and Craigslist for awhile. Thanks for the input on the reels.


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is some (real) advice

$100 is too much for a cimmaron in my opinion. look on ebay and see what people are asking for them on there.

Take your rod, and put a little okuma sierra on it for like $30. Use the money you save to buy things that will really make a difference in your fishing performance. what do you really need an expensive reel for when using a 3wt? You might even look for an old pflueger medalist and throw that on there.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever you end up with looking forward to chucking some bugs with you this summer!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I got the Cimarron. It was already spooled with backing and a decent DT line plus leader, so I feel I got a good deal either way. It had only been used a couple of times. It's made for line between 3 and 5, so I decided to just swap it with the Pflueger Summit I have on my TFO 5wt, that's loaded with sinking.

I almost talked myself into picking up a brand new Redington RS4 3wt rod for $130, but figured I can use the new reel on my existing rod when I feel like using floating line. No biggie. When the line has had it, I'll just move up on the line weight.

With the money I would've spent, I picked up something I actually _need_ and got a new spinning reel to replace one of the junkers I've been using. I got a Pflueger President and a handful of various lures that I'll need for the upcoming ice off.

I'll be fine with one fly rod for now. I've still got a lot of practice ahead of me with that one anyway. :lol:

Now my problem will be to decide which one of my new toys to use.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I guess we won't be seeing you much more in the _normal_ fishing reports... You'll be to busy hanging around here with them other fly fishing snobs....


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> I guess we won't be seeing you much more in the _normal_ fishing reports... You'll be to busy hanging around here with them other fly fishing snobs....


Welcome brother LOAH lol good to have ya. Well have to go strip some streamers at ice off this year.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Too bad LOAH, that RS4 was an excellent deal and it is a phenominal rod. I have one myself and love it. If that reel is the C1 and you use it on your 5 weight, it isn't going to balance the rod. A C1 is too light for a 9' 5 weight. It will make the rod feel very tip heavy throughout the day. That is one of the misconceptions about reels, lighter is not always best. A reel that is just the right weight will balance the rod right wetween the front of the cork and the hook keeper.


> I guess we won't be seeing you much more in the normal fishing reports... You'll be to busy hanging around here with them other fly fishing snobs....


.45, we will invite you to go Berber and Tweed shopping sometime! :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flyguy7 said:


> > I guess we won't be seeing you much more in the normal fishing reports... You'll be to busy hanging around here with them other fly fishing snobs....
> 
> 
> .45, we will invite you to go Berber and Tweed shopping sometime! :wink:


Like this ?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

:lol: my thoughts exactly! Now those guys are cool. The one guy is even holding a spey rod!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So, flyguy7, that's a good deal on that rod eh? The deal is still available at Sportsman's in Provo. I just got my tax refund so I'm not out of money (yet :lol: ).

With the reel I bought, would you suggest the 7'6" or the 8'6"? I may be able to finagle that (even if it costs me a new purse or something :roll: ).


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

That is a good deal. The 2 piece runs $210 and the 4 piece runs $250 (retail). The 8'6" will be much easier to cast. Your reel should work great. It would be a very nice small streams set up. Plus since it is a new rod, it comes with an unconditional lifetime warranty.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I did a bad, bad thing.

It's a done deal. :twisted: 

It was last year's model, so that's why they were letting it go. They've got several more and the guy behind the counter was wrestling with the idea of picking one up as well after we picked it up and felt it out.

Online (several websites...just browsing to get an idea of retail), I only saw two sizes: 7'6" and 8'6". In the store, they only had them at 8 ft even (4pc). :? 

It felt great and I brought my reel in to feel how that would be. 

They had some in the back area and I got a fresh one that hadn't been touched yet, plus the tube it came in. 

Tomorrow I get to try it out!


----------

